# Workshop Insurance & Security



## shed9 (21 Apr 2022)

As raised in the forum announcement and help section, some members have suggested a dedicated section on workshop insurance & security as a dedicated place to discuss and share key information between users of this forum. The original suggestion was a dedicated forum area but maybe a sticky (assuming enough interest) is a good compromise to that request.

Perhaps this would be a good resource to share viable security products, methods and known demonstrable ways to secure our workplaces and tools. Also it would possibly be a relevant space to share the best way to cover those aspects either under current house / business insurance and / or the best way to take out new cover policies and the best places to take them out. There is probably scope to cover other aspects such as indemnity and end product cover as well. Given the span of members we will almost certainly have people who have learnt from these experiences and probably work in those sectors as well.

I'll try to keep a running total of suggested security products and preferred insurance companies along with valid links at the top of this thread if this takes off. If not, we tried.


----------



## Ollie78 (21 Apr 2022)

I hope this thread is full of good ideas. 

Personally I have found it a nightmare, my workshop (one man furniture and joinery) is a building sort of inside a barn and it has not been easy to insure at all.
Firstly insurance companies hate joinery workshops, secondly non traditional construction, thirdly fixed machines and many smaller portable tools etc. I have had to have a big list of amendments and caveats to get it through. Only Zurich would do it, the broker said they were the only ones who would consider it.

Security wise you can only do your best, I have a 4mm solid steel door in steel frame in front of the pedestrian door, both have 5 lever BS locks. 
If they want to get in they will peel off the cladding or get in the roller door. My neighbours all have CCTV.

Ollie


----------

